# September Caption Comp - WINNER ANNOUNCED



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Now If I can just get it into the net


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

HOF Landing Net, Hmmm wonder how you bleed it.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

"Haha! That'll teach him to try and net my fish!"


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

Why is the ocean wet?

Because the sea "weed"!

Ha ha ha ha .... Now why have I hooked my landing net?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

'You should have seen the fish i caught today"

3 foot long, with a huge mouth, it was silver and green and put up a helluva fight. It took me 5 minutes to get it in...

Crap eating though..


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

this is not my yak but i thought i would stand here while snaged and look like i own one :lol:


----------



## Slim (Mar 4, 2008)

No wonder they banned these cast nets in NSW


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

"One for the Grandchildren"


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes I have two addictions and they're both,
Surfing the Net


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

WOW this net puts up a better fight than my gaff .


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Missed " by that much.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Hope know one gets a photo of this, I look like a right PILICk.


----------



## 123SHARKY123 (Jan 15, 2008)

hmm bring the fish to the net , bring the fish to the net,bring the fish to the net ,I'm tryinggggggggggggg but the fish isn't listening


----------



## Sparkie (Jul 8, 2008)

Hmmm, A few chips, some lemon.....I can't wait!


----------



## NorthWestAlby (Nov 29, 2007)

this new floating esky carrier works great...might have to invest in a second one for my landing net!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

the guy in the tackle shop said a net was the only way to land a fish :?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

But Māui held tight to his line, and slowly a giant NET was pulled to the surface. The brothers huddled in the waka shivering with fright.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

keza said:


> But Māui held tight to his line, and slowly a giant NET was pulled to the surface. The brothers huddled in the waka shivering with fright.


Context, for the bemused. 
http://www.tki.org.nz/r/maori/nga_pakiw ... ndex_e.php

Red.


----------



## Maddogmatt (Apr 30, 2008)

"caught my wife in bed with my best mate, i ran out of petrol on the way here, forgot the fresh bait, and the wind is picking up.... what else can go wrong....?


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

I really hope no one is watching right now


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Dohhhhhh!


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

hey that looks like a couple of porno stars paddling by, i'll just berley up with some fishnets


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Whoever catches it , gets to keep it , mine , all mine


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ummm, i wont tell the guy that lost it , the water is only knee deep here , i love being a hero


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

"Damn it! I'll have to pull the toilet tube out of my backside so I can reach the net......"


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

The rare and crafty net-mimicking-snapper waited patiently for that flicker of doubt in the angler's eye that would signal his chance to escape.


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

"Now Barry, just hold the net a little closer to the fish so I can...........Barry? Where the hell's Barry?"


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

A landing net? I was hoping for another a HOF Revo!


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

Naaah! It's my boot that's hooked. 
I lost the net trying to free myself.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Aaaahhhhh - thats a relief - now do I or don't I get back in the Yak !


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

Some mate you are ... come back and get the net ....

... I said WHAT a croc .... Not IT'S a croc....


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

And welcome back to the 2008 Australian Kayak Fishing Championships, we are currently with Rod Mc Numbnuts a true champion of the sport who the likes feel of 7 degree water on his tackle.

Rod is showing off for the camera here by showing us his no hands approach to using a landing net, he developed this technique back in 2006 after suffering an injury to his tackle by bringing a Wrasse on board the yak. Let's just say he should now be named Rod McOnenut.

These days he lands all of his fish in this style, it cools down his tackle when it is overheating from a long fight and keeps the fish at a safe distance from his remaining tackle for safe landing.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i tell ya, all the bullshit about sharks in this area, ha, what a bunch of girls.
ok here it comes, get ready with the net Dave ...... Dave ?


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Another great Hobie aftermarket accessory is the lock down and ejector seat feature. Just the thing when you are being towed into deeper water and need to put the brakes on.
We are still working on refining the 'hand me the net' feature, and this is still in the latter stages of R&D. 
_The earlier prototype model shown here moments after activation._

;-) Dave


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

Ah Ha!

The latest yak fish craze. The under water sheep dog trial.

Object - Use your live bait 'dog fish' to school up the 'mutton fish' and drive them into the net.

JimH


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

oh im determined not to loose this one


----------



## riv (Aug 13, 2008)

The guys at the pub said the only way to catch fish is with a cast net :?


----------



## jaseoz (Sep 8, 2008)

I told A'net'te I was no good at casting......she just said, keep trying honey!!!


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

Kayak's can get you to fishing locations shore fishermen only dream about&#8230;

:shock: * YOUR DOING IT WRONG! * :shock:


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Mummy, Mummy.....I think I need to go toiley...Mummy??


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

I'll bring him in..you net him...just be careful of that hole over there... 
 What [email protected]#$%!


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Damm net....glugglug...spirt...coff...coff....I told you it was to deep!


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Net..?? No I'm up here... taking photos of the Shark. Just look up and smile darling.


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Sick of surfing the net, Barry thought he'd try fishing the net instead.

:lol:


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

ever since my post everyone has been using *BIG COLOURFUL TEXT!!!* lol

copycats!


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Yehhhhhh don't ya love it


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Woohoo, I won!

Thanks a lot!

I was up against some stiff competition, there were a lot of good ones there. I had a lot of good laughs this month.

Cheers everyone,
Paul.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

A fist full of mullies and now the caption comp!
What the hell are they putting in the water down there? :lol: :lol:

Oh yeah, Lime Tigers!

Nice work Paul...


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

I still wanna know.. besides the net floating away - why he is standing in the water when there is a perfectly good kayak or even THE SHORE 2 m away...


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Well done Paul,  a very clever caption and a clear winner........ but next time.....oh yer. :twisted:

All the best ;-)


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Well done McBigg, there were some good one's :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

scleburne said:


> I still wanna know.. besides the net floating away - why he is standing in the water when there is a perfectly good kayak or even THE SHORE 2 m away...


I can probably help there. It was a pretty warm day at south west rocks, and I'm pretty sure Steve (I think it's steve?) appreciated a bit of a wade to cool down.

The net was an accidental knock-off whilst dismounting, from memory.

Red.


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

And is he snagged or?
Nvm, doesn't matter...


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

scleburne said:


> And is he snagged or?
> Nvm, doesn't matter...


Nah, he just couldn't be bothered wading in further to get the net. He cast out, hooked it - and I got him to play it up a bit for the camera. (Little did he realise it would be a caption comp contender). 

Red.


----------



## micknoe (Feb 24, 2008)

Introducing the all new hobie angler and net ejector system
coming soon the relativly safe gaff and knife ejector system


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

Thats not a good one micknoe.. 
Too bad a winner was already announced...


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

And my fridge runs on natural gas


----------

